# Uneven Pectoral Muscles



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

I have not excercised for a while but I was planning to start my workout program again when I notice that my left pectoral muscle is larger than my right.  I wanted to know how I could even them out and if doing pushups or benchpress would just add to the porblem(i.e.: Both pecs enlarge but they are still out of proportion.)  I really dont want worsen the situation.   

Thanks.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

Use dumbells and do one more set on the smaller side.

Also check ur shoulder and tricep diff, dey could be effectin it


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Sholder muscle or bone sturcture?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

The shoulder muscle, it's more common to have uneven shoulders which leads to uneven pecs den uneven pecs in the first place


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok Thanks alot!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

If it's a difference in the size of muscle you could do a couple of extra sets with one arm using a pec dec.


----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2002)

if you are like me your delts and tris will be the same size but your chest is diff.  I use db's in my workout and have seen little change, it isn't uncommon for a person to have uneven body parts. good luck.


----------



## Yanks20 (Jun 20, 2002)

they will never be 100% even. no one has perfect symmetry. yes, you can try to even them out the best you can but they will never be equal.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

Use the DB like Sub-Z said, I wouldn't worry to much about it though, as you start lifting more often, they'll probably just even out by themselves. 

If you look at the muscle mags, you'll see even the pro's can be a little un even its not that uncommon.


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

What are DB's?  Sorry I have been out of the weightroom for a good while.  I didn't lift my Senior year.  I was on the swim team and we didnt left.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

DB's = Dumbells
BB's = Barbells


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

I would say that my pecs are NOTICABLY different sizes...I just wanted to even them up as best I can. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

Use DB for all your chest work, they'll have to even out cause one side won't be lifting for the other.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

Yup, my left chest was WAY bigger den my right. But since using more dumbells and doing more work on the right side the difference is becoming smaller n smaller


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

When I first stared working out I tried to even up my left and right arms, shoulders, & pecs. I would do a couple of extra sets for the weaker side. 
Examples: for chest one arm pec dec (it's kind of hard to balance using dumbbells), one arm dumbbell curls, single arm push-downs, one arm laterals, etc.


----------

